# How long........



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

will it be before my cycle returns to normal after a failed ICSI?  

Just wondered if anyone had any suggestions. I had the initial bleed on the 25th May and am now still awaiting my first 'proper' period- I'm too chicken at the moment to do a hpt   

I have no symptoms whatsoever- had a few tummy cramps on and off over the past few days but nothing to show for them. 

Any help/advice greatly appreciated  

XXXXXXX


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello

I think it can really vary from person to person. I was very lucky and mine came on day 34 - I am normally day 28.  I do have a friend that went 56 days after her failed icsi , some people are up to 6 weeks.  I hope it comes soon for you xxx


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi Jess,

Thank you for your reply- it's reassuring to know that it all vary's in us all. Went to the dr's for something unrelated but asked him his advice and he said pretty much the same.
But thank you for replying  

Good Luck for testing soon too  

Pingu
XXXX


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

No probs sweetheart,  if it is very delayed they can give you pills called provera to bring it on bt after an ivf I geuss its better to let it happen in its own time.  I will do an AF dance for you!! How surreal is it to be wishing af to come - hope it arrives soon babe xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Thank you Sweetie- you'd better keep dancing cos it ain't arrived yet-


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Have you tried accupuncture? I am convinced it helped me get pregnant & regulated my cycle in the run up to the IVF.
Hope something happens soon.
Heather


----------

